# ما هي أسباب حدوث النزيف؟



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

ما هي أسباب حدوث النزيف؟
من أهم أسباب النزيف الإنفلونزا والالتهاب الحاد للجهاز التنفسي العلوي المصحوب بالعطاس والرشح، وعادة ما يحدث الالتهاب قبل النزيف، وبما أن الطبقة المخاطية التي تغطي الأنف من الداخل ناعمة جدا وحساسة لذا عند تنظيف الأنف من الرشح بواسطة منديل يجب أن لا ندخل الاصبع كي نمسح الأنف من بقايا الرشح حتى لا نجرح الشرايين الرفيعة في هذه المنطقة على الوتيرة أو الحاجز الأنفي.


كما أن النزيف يحدث نتيجة للإصابات المباشرة للأنف أو الحوادث الحادة مثل التصادم أثناء ممارسة بعض أنواع الرياضة أو المصارعة العنيفة، وفي بعض حالات الجفاف الناتج عن الطقس أو التكيف أولوجود انحراف بوتيرة الأنف أوالحاجز الأنفي، يجعل بعض الأشخاص يستخدمون أصابعهم في تنظيف الأنف وهذا يؤدي بالتالي إلى جرح المنطقة الحساسة بالأنف وهو من أهم الأسباب لحدوث النزيف.

ويعتبر ضغط الدم المرتفع وخصوصا لدى المسنين من أهم أسباب نزيف الأنف لديهم، لذلك يبدأ الطبيب عادة بإعطاء هؤلاء المرضى سوائل عن طريق الوريد فور وصولهم للمستشفى وذلك تفاديا لتعرضهم لفقر في الدم إذ من المحتمل أن يكون المريض قد فقد كمية كبيرة من الدم قبل الوصول إلى الطبيب المعالج، كما يتم قياس ضغط المريض لتحديد إذا ما كان يحتاج أدوية لتنظيم الضغط، وعموما أمراض المسنين مثل السكري وأمراض الشرايين تؤدي إلى النزيف الحاد.
كذلك هناك أمراض حميدة خبيثة (الأورام) تصيب الأنف وتؤدي إلى النزيف الحاد من الأنف، مثل أمراض الدم الهيموفيليا، Hereditary Telengiectasia والثقب بالحاجز الأنفي، والتهاب حاد بالجيوب الأنفية وكذلك Nasopharyngeal angiofibroma كما أن هناك أمراضاً تصيب سرعة تجلط الدم ومرض اللوكيميا، وهذه الأمراض يمكن أن يصاحبها إلى جانب النزيف من الأنف، نزيف باللثة وكدمات على الجلد وكذلك تجمع كتل من الدم تحت الجلد، وهناك بعض الأدوية تؤدي إلى النزيف مثل الاسبرين، وتناول أدوية مسيلات الدم. ومن أهم أسباب حدوث النزيف من الأنف عند الأطفال هو وضع جسم غريب بالأنف خاصة محاية القلم والأجسام الصغيرة التي يسهل على الطفل إدخالها في الأنف، كما أن وضع الاصبع في الأنف من باب الفضول لدى الطفل للتعرف على الأنف من الداخل هو أيضا من الأسباب المباشرة لحدوث النزيف.

ما هي الإسعافات الأولية التي يجب القيام بها قبل التوجه إلى الطبيب؟
يجب على الأم بالمنزل أن تضغط على الأنف بأصابعها وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن خمس دقائق ولا بد من التأكد من ذلك عن طريق مراقبة الساعة، وذلك لإيقاف النزيف، كما أن المريض لا بد أن يكون جالسا وليس نائما حتى لا يتقيأ من أثر بلع الدم بالجوف، من المعروف أن منظر الدم مخيف ومفزع لدى الكثيرين وقد يتردد البعض بالقيام بهذا الإجراء الهام جدا، لذلك على كل راشد أن لا يخاف ولا يتردد بل يقدم ويقوم بالضغط على الأنف لمدة خمس دقائق بدون انفعال أو اضطراب حتى لا يخاف الطفل وبالتالي يفقد كمية كبيرة من الدم، وهذا الأمر ينطبق تماما في حال وجود المصاب بالمدرسة، فلا بد من الضغط على الأنف والطفل جالس وليس نائما. وإذا لم يقف النزيف بعد خمس دقائق يجب التوجه فورا إلى الطبيب أو إلى قسم الطوارئ، وجميع المستشفيات مجهزة لاستقبال هذه الحالات.
وفور وصول المريض إلى المستشفى يقوم الطبيب بأخذ تاريخ المريض، وإذا كان النزيف حاداً يتم قياس ضغط الدم والنبض وأخذ درجة الحرارة، كما تؤخذ عينة دم للتحليل. ولا بد من القيام بإزالة آثار الدم من على ثياب المريض لأن منظر الدم في مثل هذه الحالات يكون مزعجاً ومخيفاً لغير العاملين في المجال الطبي،. إضافة إلى أخذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة من قبل الأطباء وطاقم التمريض عن طريق الطرق المعروفة جيدا وذلك لمنع انتقال العدوى، ويجب أن تتوفر أدوات الكشف المناسبة والمخصصة لمثل هذه الحالات لإجراء الفحص الدقيق على الأنف وإزالة آثار الدم المتجلط بداخله باستخدام قطعة شاش مزودة بمحلول خاص لإيقاف النزيف. كما يجب أن تتوفر عيدان نترات الفضة، إذا توفرت هذه التجهيزات فإنها تؤمن علاجاً فعالاً في وقت قصير. أما بالنسبة للأطفال فيكون التعامل معهم بسرعة ولكن بلطف ونعومة في نفس الوقت وذلك لإزالة خوفهم للسيطرة على النزيف.
وإذا لم يتوقف النزيف بواسطة الكي للأنف من الداخل (النزف الأمامي) فسيقوم الطبيب بوضع حشوة (كمادة) بالأنف وفي هذه الأيام الحشوات الحديثة سهلة الاستعمال ويمكن وضعها بالأنف من كل ناحية من الحاجز الأنفي بعد أن يوضع عليها مرهم مزود بالمضاد الحيوي، ومن ثم يقوم الطبيب بإزالة الحشوة بعد 24- 48 ساعة على الأكثر، وقد يحتاج بعض المرضى إلى التنويم في المستشفى لإعطائهم المضاد الحيوي عن طريق الوريد، وكذلك الأوكسجين عند بعض المرضى المسنين إذا لزم الأمر.
وهناك بعض الحالات تتطلب وضع حشوة للأنف من الخلف، وهذا الإجراء يتم عادة في غرفة العمليات ولا بد أن ينوم المريض في المستشفى .

ما هي طرق الوقاية من نزيف الأنف؟
أهم هذه الطرق هواستنشاق الماء بكثرة وخصوصا عند الوضوء، إضافة إلى شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء يوميا وذلك لمنع حدوث جفاف بالأنف والفم.


http://www.3rbdr.com/article51.html​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

جميل اخي

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة

جزيل الشكر الك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (19 يناير 2010)

سمعت جملة قبل كدى عجبتنى اوى بخصوص النزيف ( انه على الشخص الذى ينزف ألا يرفع رأسه للأعلى الا اذا ارد ان يختنق بدمائه ) 
لان حكاية رفع الرأس لاعلى دى ناس كتير بتعملها بالرغم من خطورتها
شكرا النهيسى على الموضوع


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع
​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا استاذ نهيسى

للمعلومة الجميلة​


----------

